# Reel Worrhless Cajun Canyon and Memorial Day Tournament Video



## Hunts375 (Oct 23, 2007)

http://vimeo.com/97231130


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

That's awesome!


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Great vid guys. Thanks.


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

Trip of a life time for sure


----------



## WAHOOU39 (Jan 14, 2008)

Super cool video....hope you guys rebound soon.....great job!


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

On a roll would be an understatement ....hope ya'll get back at them asap......


----------



## Fish Eye (Apr 4, 2013)

Nice video!!!


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

Wow!!!


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

I have to quote Cobe Killer "Wow"! That was epic, great video and a pleasure to watch.


----------



## Head Kned (Mar 21, 2011)

Hope you guys get back at it as soon as possible. Too good a team to miss out.


----------



## marlin77 (May 8, 2014)

Biloxi Tournament FB page says Reel Worthless released a blue marlin today. The pics I saw of the boat on fire looked pretty gnarly. I'm amazed they're back out there!

Also says Iona Louise has 122" and that Freak on a Leash and Game On have released blue marlin.


----------



## Magic236 (Oct 1, 2007)

Dang, 5 Blues in two tournaments, IMPRESSIVE


----------



## Waste-N-Away (May 20, 2009)

marlin77 said:


> Biloxi Tournament FB page says Reel Worthless released a blue marlin today. The pics I saw of the boat on fire looked pretty gnarly. I'm amazed they're back out there!
> 
> Also says Iona Louise has 122" and that Freak on a Leash and Game On have released blue marlin.


Reel Worthless used the 60 Scully "reel fuelish" for this weekends tournament, impressive still that those guys can jump on any boat and get on the fish.

I saw Reel Worthless in the lift at Saunders thursday night leaving the Wharf, i hope it is repairable


----------

